

Silverlight Update Aims for Greater Adoption Through Developers - qhoxie
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Silverlight_Update_Aims_for_Greater_Adoption_Through_Developers

======
trezor
_Microsoft now claims about one in four computers have Silverlight installed._

If this is true, Microsoft is doing better than I expected.

(And I'm a .NET developer, not one of those politically opposed to Silverlight
because it isn't free enough for their particular preference of free)

~~~
qhoxie
I don't believe those figures for a second. I'm usually surprised when I see
SL installed on someone's system.

~~~
sfamiliar
i have yet to view anything that makes me want to install silverlight. that's
unlikely to change.

~~~
fatdog789
The Olympics.Streaming, high-quality, LIVE video feed. The low bandwidth
quality SL content easily beat the high-bandwidth quality of Flash streams on
sites like Hulu and Amazon VOD.

And that was just the beta.

~~~
nailer
"And that was just the beta."

I don't understand what you mean here. Do you think Microsoft will fund even
more people to make SilverLight-exclusive content after the beta?

------
wizlb
It simply doesn't matter if anyone has Silverlight installed or not. If you
build a killer app with it, users will install it if you tell them to. How do
you think Flash got so big?

~~~
nailer
Not if they can't. What's the current best selling hardware category in
computing? What OS do they use? Does Microsoft provide a stable, working
Silverlight plugin?

------
TweedHeads
Maybe microsoft installed it itself in my xp but i will never install it by
myself. They bundle it with messenger, live id, explorer toolbars or who knows
what.

~~~
chaostheory
they bundle it with the latest Office installer (including the OSX version)

